# "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

As the above title describes ""Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" 

I've tried every possible fix. CMD -> ipconfig /release - ipconfig /renew - reboot computer, nothing happens. 

On the Network Sharing Center - I get my Network shown as "Unidentified Network." 

I tried Uninstalling and Re-Installing the NIC, no luck. Updating the Driver didn't help either as it says it's up-to-date. 

I've tried manually assigning the IP address, but I don't think I did it correctly, as I am quite new with Networking problems and especially with all the IP addresses', DNS, DHCP. etc. So I need support with that and try it out whether that fix will work, although I doubt at this point since I tried everything. 

I tried disabling the IPv6 as well that did nothing too. 

I also RESET my router, which also had no affect. I am using the VIRGINMEDIA SUPER HUB ROUTER. It's a Fibre Optic Connection. 

I also called my ISP, they suggested the Internet is all stable and has no connection problems. The Technician I spoke to over the phone said that there is something at fault with my computer itself and not the Router or Internet connection. In other words, my NIC. 

My wireless connection works without any issues, but when I plug-in my Ethernet Cable on the back of my Computer (Motherboard) it does not detect any Internet Access and I get the " Unidentified Network." When I troubleshoot it gives me that error which I wrote above as the title of this threat.

I am clueless of what I should do, I was considering to bring it to my nearest Computer & Laptop Repair shop but it's no point, since it's not really a big of a problem. I just need someone to assist me with this problem, who I has more knowledge in this field and "Knows" how to fix this issue. 

I've been trying to fix this for a week now and not gone anywhere with it. 
Any HELP would be much appreciated. 

Many Thanks,
-Joe.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Hello Rich, thanks for replying to my threat. 

I've pasted and copied everything you wanted to know. 
I've also tried what you suggested and nothing happened. Still the same issue. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's the details: 
--------------------

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Joe>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joe-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188SU Wireless LAN 802.11n US
B 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-DD-A0-2E-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c7:493b:ef1:dd5f%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 July 2012 12:07:17
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 July 2012 17:50:54
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335546845
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-61-8C-77-00-19-66-7A-5E-22

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-66-7A-5E-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{20C72269-6AAA-4D1A-AFEA-0E129068EAD9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:845:32ae:adde:95a7(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::845:32ae:adde:95a7%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Joe>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Turn the wireless off and repeat the ipconfig report with it connected to the router


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Here it is:
---------

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Joe>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joe-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188SU Wireless LAN 802.11n US
B 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-DD-A0-2E-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-66-7A-5E-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.233.223(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CC156062-FBD2-4477-BE8A-176219D61B97}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{20C72269-6AAA-4D1A-AFEA-0E129068EAD9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Joe>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Pease post a screenshot of Network Connections .. see the link in my signature for how


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Here is a ScreenShot of the Network Sharing Center. 
This is what is shown when I plug-in my Ethernet Cable.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Click the "Change adaptor settings" and post a screenshot of that page


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Included a few other screenshot's.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Will that ethernet cable work if you plug it into another pc? Have you tried a different cable?


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Yes the Ethernet cable works absolutely fine when I plug it in my laptop. So the cable is fine. It's creating it's own IP address and not connecting with the router at all. So hence, no connection is being established. I don't know how to fix this annoying problem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

does not appear your lan card is working. Go to device manager and networking section. any yellow explaimation points?


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Nope, not a single one.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Hi joealucard go to the computer manufacturer's website and download and install the latest chipset drivers for your machine it usually contains an ethernet driver as well on the Nvidia controllers.


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Hi, 

I just visited the Manufactures website. They do have a driver uploaded but it's only compatible with Windows XP x32 & x64 / Windows Vista x32 & x64 - There is no Windows 7 drivers available for download. 

I am using Windows 7 x64. Shall I just try and download/install the Vista x64 anyway? 

Otherwise I can't see no Windows 7 drivers.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

You can try and run the chipset driver under compatibility for vista sp2 use the tutorial below:

Installing a Device Driver under Compatibility Mode in Windows 7 | Tech Support Forum


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

I just tried installing it and still the same thing. 

I thought this was something to look for, but I am not sure what this means or whether this is causing the the problem in connecting to the network. 

Here's 2 screenshots.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Can you give us the make and model of your motherboard we may be able to find one from the motherboard manufacturer's website or Nvidia website.


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Yes of course. 
It's: Penryn1600SLI-110dB

OS: Windows 7 64-bit.


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Oh and forgot to mention. 
The make is: AsRock.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Yes i found the mobo link below:
ASRock > Products > Penryn1600SLI-110dB

It only has vista as the latest driver and Nvidia nforce 430 chipset on the nvidia website is windows xp as latest.

The advice i can give is to uninstall the chipset driver you downloaded from the computer manufacturer's website via program and features.

Download the latest from the link above click the download link to the left and download and install tha top driver which is the chipset run under compatibitly before installing. 

Change the network from a work network to a home network and save configuration.

You could try microsoft update to see if that can find you a later driver for the chipset if the above fails.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

can any other device [smartphone, computer, xbox, wii...] connect to the internet via this router?

I suspect not. The diagram shows the break between the router and the isp not between you and the router.

Review the wan settings and consult with isp tech support that those settings are right.


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Hi TheCyberMan. 

How do I exactly uninstall the chipset? I've already downloaded this driver yesterday and it didn't do anything.


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

To Wand3r3r

Yes, I can connect my my smartphone, laptop and game's console wirelessly with about any problems. As I mentioned, I can get Internet connection when I plug-in the ethernet cable to a laptop or to different computer, it's just not working on my current computer that I am using. I highly suspect it's something to do with the IP address and configuring it so that it can connect with the router itself. But I am not sure how to do that.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*



joealucard said:


> To Wand3r3r
> 
> I highly suspect it's something to do with the IP address and configuring it so that it can connect with the router itself. But I am not sure how to do that.


First, check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

You would uninstall from programs and features.

Please do not overlook Wand3r3's or Old Rich's posts they could be helpful.


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

To: Old Rich

Here's the details: 
-------------------

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Joe>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joe-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188SU Wireless LAN 802.11n US
B 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-DD-A0-2E-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-66-7A-5E-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::51b3:6903:3c00:e9df%13(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.233.223(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218110310
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-61-8C-77-00-19-66-7A-5E-22

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CC156062-FBD2-4477-BE8A-176219D61B97}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{20C72269-6AAA-4D1A-AFEA-0E129068EAD9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Joe>


I'm still left with nothing, this issue seems like it's impossible to fix.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Will this work when connected to another router with an ethernet cable . . it's looking like your NIC has failed


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

I don't know, I've not tried it because the other router that I have does not have a Fibre Optic connection which I currently have. So I wouldn't be able to actually try it out unless I get a router/modem that has a Fibre Optic inputs in them. 

If my NIC failed what should I do? Get a new motherboard? Or try and send of my computer to the nearest local computer repair shop? 

Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

If this is a desktop pc, you can just buy a new card and install it.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

I take it you have internet access on the wireless connection of the computer looking at the earlier *ipconfig /all*.

I think the problem lies in the fact that the chipset driver which includes the ethernet driver for the Nforce 430 chipset only works with Vista according to Nvidia site it is certified for XP and earlier so the computer manufacturer and Asrock have modiied the driver to work with vista not Windows 7.

Running the driver under compatibility mode sometimes works but is not garanteed to work with Windows 7.

Your Wireless driver looks a later card and has been installed separately and has a windows 7 driver so that is probably why that is working if that is the case.


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Yeah it seems that way. I have no idea whether the NIC is actually faulty or just unsolvable. So I am not sure what I should be doing to fix this issue.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

They are relativly cheap . . and a new one will come with Windows 7 drivers . .


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Ok thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Be sure to get a quality card . . Netgear and dLink are both good


----------



## joealucard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

How I'm I suppose to know which one I am suppose to buy, I need to know because I don't want to end buying one when in the end it won't fit onto the motherboard. 

My Motherboard is: Penryn1600SLI-110dB
Could you recommend a good one, that's relatively cheap? 

Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Error.*

Netgear or dLink . .


----------

